# My Husband gets upset too Easily!



## Stress2009 (Aug 10, 2009)

He is a good man, but he has a bad temper. For example, today I mentioned and asked something which is regarding future plans and he said "Please let our minds replenish, don't always bring up big issues." So I have brought up issues that we need to figure out and he says I am complaining too much and worried too much and that I should let it rest for awhile. I told him that I only bring it up when he's off from work. He looks very miserable and it makes me miserable and teary. I love him a lot, but I feel like our marriage of 5 yrs is getting difficult. We are having financial problems and I feel like that is getting to him. And I told him, if I can't express myself to you about what goals I have or feelings then who am I suppose to share that with. Then when we talk about our problems, he hates to talk about it and is getting sick of always bringing it up. He said today that "I am scared of how I feel" so I got worried and asked him what's wrong? tell me what is on your mind. He didn't say anything and got high temper and told me that I am causing pain in him. So he became bipolar and went to another room and starts reading. I don't get MEN!! I probably think it might be the Suboxone he is taking. Seriously, is this my fault?? I have so much on my mind that I bring it up to him and he gets pissed. Please help me, I can't afford counseling.


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

He _became_ "bipolar".??


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

He "became" bipolar? What does this mean to you?


----------



## Sensitive (Mar 29, 2009)

I had to look up suboxone, it says it is an opiate that helps drug addictions. Does that sound right to you?

Many men need their alone time. John Gray from Men are from Mars, Women are from Venus calls this the Cave. Men like to unwind and do nothing when they come home from work. If you nag and pester him all day until he yells at you, then he probably didn't get adequate Cave time. Once "replenished" he can come out of his cave and tackle problems. That's just one theory.


----------



## pgk453 (Jul 20, 2009)

I find that the best time to bring up issues is when my husband and I are taking a walk. That way he is already releasing energy and we walk and talk. I have seen is temper short during stressful moments and it bugs me. Some are better at not blowing up but we need to point it out if it hurts us.


----------

